# general info about Philippines



## zaupino (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi to everyone, i am new in this forum and i'm planning my second trip to Philippines. At the moment i live in Thailand but i am curious about Philippines and about these huge number of islands.
Can someone advice me about which is the best island to visit (or of course more than one)? I am looking for an island enough big where i can find easily important facilities (as market, tourist atractions etc.). I red that after Boracay, the next developing island is Palawan. Any other suggestion? I have to spend a period of holiday time next year. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

For a vacation Boracay is great. But for living and getting "Western" goods Cebu is better. Cebu is big - but not Manila big. It has lots to do, lots of expats, and a lot of Western goods & restaurants. Boracay is awesome for vacations and has lots of great restaurants.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dumaguete seems to be the rage lately.


----------

